

Aereo to Shut Down All Service Today - ForHackernews
http://www.thewire.com/technology/2014/06/aereo-to-stop-service-today/373632/

======
imrehg
> CEO Chet Kanojia admitted there was no "Plan B" option

This drives me nuts with all the startup shutdowns, I don't feel they try hard
enough, want it hard enough to keep adjusting (may I say pivot?). I don't
think they could say now that "well, we have tried everything". Of course,
it's their freedom to do that, it's just feels lame...

